# Super Jolly doserless conversion kit



## Aza (Jun 23, 2014)

Are these available from anywhere other than espressoparts?

Is there a European supplier, or can the official distributors get the kits in?

Thanks


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

not worth it IMHO... they are horrendously expensive, and turn a SJ into a clumpy slow on demand grinder.

For what you could sell a SJ for, and how much you'd spend on the kit, you can get a MUCH better grinder.

I have an SJ myself, and i wouldnt even think about trying to make it doserless.


----------



## Aza (Jun 23, 2014)

Yeah it is stupidly expensive, kind of why I was hoping there was another supplier who may be cheaper.

I'm just finding the doser too clumsy for 1 shot


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I might do you an exchange deal on a mini electronic


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What's your routine with it? Single dosing on Mazzers is a bit of a faff


----------



## Aza (Jun 23, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I might do you an exchange deal on a mini electronic


Thanks for the offer, something to consider.



jeebsy said:


> What's your routine with it? Single dosing on Mazzers is a bit of a faff


Just as simple as turning it on and letting the doser fill up as little as possible to get a dose.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

So you run it with loads of beans in the hopper rather than the amount for one shot?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> What's your routine with it? Single dosing on Mazzers is a bit of a faff


Weigh out X grams of beans

Tip into neck

Pop spare tamper on top

Switch on

(Balance) saucer on porta-filter "holder"

FlappyPaddle-FlappyPaddle-FlappyPaddle

take out tamper

Pull up Lens Hood

Place lid over Lens Hood

Puff out all the stuck stuff (twice to be sure)

FlappyPaddle-PaintBrush-FlappyPaddle-PaintBrush

Pour ground coffee from saucer into porta-filter

Tamp etc then off to pull a shot....

What is faffy about that??

PS - I will get round to sweeper mods at some point


----------



## Aza (Jun 23, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> So you run it with loads of beans in the hopper rather than the amount for one shot?


Yeah, to avoid stuff like below











Drewster said:


> Weigh out X grams of beans
> 
> Tip into neck
> 
> ...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The prices of the parts to convert an SJ to a doserless grinder, even at wholesale prices is horrendous and that doesn't even include the electronics, buying an Auber grinder timer is cheaper than the timer from Mazzer to convert it into a true E version. You'd be far better off taking Coffechap up on his offer or looking for something like a Brasilia/Rossi RR55 OD which is a far better grinder anyway.


----------



## Aza (Jun 23, 2014)

How big is the drop in quality from the SJ to the Mini?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can't comment in the cup but the mini is pretty slow compared to the SJ if that's a consideration.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm not the one to answer that comprehensively but they do have the same size burrs and I do believe that some people have fitted SJ burrs to a Mini E successfully so there shouldn't be much of a difference, I think it's mainly just the cut of the burrs i.e. how aggressive they are/aren't.

If you prefer just leaving beans in the hopper then a proper OD grinder is the way forward for you.


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Charliej said:


> I'm not the one to answer that comprehensively but they do have the same size burrs and I do believe that some people have fitted SJ burrs to a Mini E successfully so there shouldn't be much of a difference, I think it's mainly just the cut of the burrs i.e. how aggressive they are/aren't.
> 
> If you prefer just leaving beans in the hopper then a proper OD grinder is the way forward for you.


But then how do you get the correct weight dosed?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The timer sets the dose weight


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> The timer sets the dose weight


Having only just picked one up, I haven't found the timer to be that accurate


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What on the electronic version not the switch timer


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Use a set of Scales to weigh your grinder output, just set the empty basket on them tare/zero them, then weigh the basket after you grind some Coffee. That said you do need digital scales that weigh to an accuracy of. 01 jewelry Scales on fleabay few quid nothing major and ur off


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> What on the electronic version not the switch timer


Switch timer

13 char


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Tiny tamper said:


> Use a set of Scales to weigh your grinder output, just set the empty basket on them tare/zero them, then weigh the basket after you grind some Coffee. That said you do need digital scales that weigh to an accuracy of. 01 jewelry Scales on fleabay few quid nothing major and ur off


This is what I thought but surely you are left with some wastage


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Blackstone said:


> Switch timer
> 
> 13 char


WE are talking about the proper on demand versions without a doser and have all the proper electronic timers etc built in to get an accurate dose.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Switch timer is not a timer but a means of allowing the grinder to run fir no more than 45 seconds. The electronic mazzers, are almost always doserless and are not that inaccurate, however the auber timers are much more precise


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone got an auber timer laying around that I could try out


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Auber probably have a few


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

funnily enough i though that myself. was just hoping on saving on the delay with postage from US


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I do have an auber timer in my workshop


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> I do have an auber timer in my workshop


is it being used or would you considering parting with it permanently or temporarily?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Some reading in case you haven't already. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16134-Auber-coffee-grinder-timer


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

You might wanna read this. http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16134-Auber-coffee-grinder-timer


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16134-Auber-coffee-grinder-timer


----------

